# What's the duration of Propranolol?



## A32 (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't find a clear answer on google for some reason. I hear it's half life is 4 hours? What's the duration that I'll feel its effects?


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

My doctor said it works best for four hours then it starts wearing off... I suppose four hours is about right...


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f143/inderal-propranolol-beta-blocker-84121/


----------

